# This thing is #%%^&in AWSOME!



## joe dirt (Nov 29, 2008)

Purchased Fein multimaster today to cut out water damaged hardwood floor. I also have the dremel version (at anouther jobsite). The Fein is hands down 1000% better then the dremel. I was ready to spend the afternoon removing 24" x 70" area of maple floor, 15 min and I am done, real money maker and I highly recomend. 
Blades are pricey, but time is $$$$$.
Joe Dirt


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I've got the Super Cut. Awesome. And yes, very expensive. Like you say, it has saved me tons of time and more than paid for itself.

Any blades I damage on the job I charge to the customer. Same as sawzall blades.

$30 per blade. It's still way cheaper than the "old way" of trying to cut some things out. And some jobs you simply couldn't do other than with this kind of tool.

I had a job where I had to make 176 cuts in the baseboards to apply new backbands. Took me like 1 1/2 - 2 hrs. I could only shudder at the thought of having to do that with a sawzall. And you get bang on cuts.:thumbup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I love my Rigid, not as good as the Fien, but as soon as it dies, I am upgrading to the Bosch.


----------



## Lockejaw (Feb 20, 2012)

I couldn't agree more. I don't know how I made it all these years without one. We use it all the time something or another. I've gone through the cheap knock offs and just like the OP said, it's 1000% better. There is a world of difference; worth every penny.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Lockejaw said:


> I couldn't agree more. I don't know how I made it all these years without one. We use it all the time something or another. I've gone through the cheap knock offs and just like the OP said, it's 1000% better. There is a world of difference; worth every penny.


You made it by with a sawzall and prayer, and a razor, time, and blood.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Ive never used one but is the fein really that much better then the rest?? How well do blades hold up


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I think that it's more of a sliding scale than Fien is 1000% better than all the rest. Dremel I would agree, but the Bosch would put it to the test. The Rigid isn't bad. The only reason I have it is a customer bought it for me as a gift. I figured I would use it till it died. The real key is the blades. If you buy cheap blades, even the Fien can't do much with them.

I use the Bosch blades on my Rigid. They seem to work the best, for what I can easily get my hands on.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

From what I gather the Bosch is about the same as the Fein Multimaster. These are both mid range tools.

The origional Fein Super Cut is more powerful. Also twice the money.

Cost of blades is irrelevant to me, as I charge it to the job.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Carpenter eyes said:


> Ive never used one but is the fein really that much better then the rest?? How well do blades hold up


I don't know anyone who uses it alot who Wishes they would have spent less money and bought "brandX"
the basic kit at $199 (dosnt have all the accessories that you never use anyway) isnt much more $$$$ than the ridgid or bosch


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I use the dremel. Works great for me.


----------



## tripster (Jun 30, 2007)

I have the cordless Bosch. Katoman is jealous:laughing: Its great for quick fast cuts where are corded one is a pita.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

The corded Bosch is every bit as good as the Fein minus the tool-less blade change. I use them side by side all the time.

You simple cannot beat this deal at $90
http://www.cpotools.com/factory-rec...html?start=2&cgid=bosch-reconditioned-multi-x


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I love my bosch... 

Hadda cut out a 1/2" of floating hardwood so i could slide it down to match layout.. couldnt of done it with anything else


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

The Fein isn't really expensive, you pay that in blades the first week.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I have had the 12v bosch for a while now and I love it. Over the last year or so one battery has gone bad after another (had 4). I needed it unexpectedly one day so ran to lowes to pick up a battery, they were out and at $40 each the porter cable on sale (corded model) for $99 with tons of accessories I couldn't help myself and grabbed one. It's so much better than the bosch 12v and I love the tool-less blade change.


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a Rockwell and I love it. I dont think there are many jobs that I do where I dont break it to cut_ something_. I dont use the sanding pads very much but the cutting potential is limitless.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

After going through 2 dremels I bought the Fein... Dont know how I lived with out it.
Its one of those tools I grab alot that no other tool can do. 
I can feel the value between the Fein & the DREMEL but I cant see how the Super cut is double the Fein. Thats a lot of money for extra plunge power.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Joe the Pro sent me one. Said it was the new, unreleased Bosch multi tool. I use it quite a bit. I've used the fein also and have to say that the Bosch package is nicer than the fein. Seriously. And I don't like bosch that much if you've seen my rant over them.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

New tools are awesome.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I have the Multimaster and the Bosch 12v. I've also used the Dremel. The Dremel is nice for light duty stuff. I was using it to score a line around a scribe mark for log and timber work, which it did just fine, while being lighter and smaller than my Fein. Now that I have my Bosch, I'd say that the cordless Bosch and the Dremel feel very similar. When you start using it for harder tasks, the power difference between the Dremel and Fein becomes very apparent. 

The most recent review I have read on multitools had the Multimaster and the Bosch as the top tools, and the Portercable and Dremel tying for second.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Anything my dremel wont handle gets a sawzall.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Has anyone got the corded Bosch? I have the cordless Milwaukee and love it but I'd like to have a corded one aswell. The Bosch corded is cheaper than the M12 by a few bucks and nowhere near the price of the feins over here. It only gets used for cutting flushboxes in ply and with a metal blade on steel track and stud on finished walls I cant get tin snips into the box hole.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I love my Rigid, not as good as the Fien, but as soon as it dies, I am upgrading to the Bosch.


Ridgid has some more heads coming out next year:whistling


----------



## jonbuilder (Apr 22, 2011)

that is what i call a great tool. love it!


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

if your going to but MM blades buy the 10 packs. The price is much more palatable.

http://www.amazon.com/Fein-6-35-02-...O4/ref=sr_1_42?ie=UTF8&qid=1332616910&sr=8-42

http://www.amazon.com/Fein-Standard...f=sr_1_23?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1332617184&sr=1-23

http://www.amazon.com/Fein-6-35-02-...f=sr_1_24?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1332617184&sr=1-24

http://www.amazon.com/Fein-MultiMas...f=sr_1_33?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1332617232&sr=1-33


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Imperial blades are an even better deal, and they fit just about any multi tool out there, so I can use the same blades on my Bosch and my Fein without any adaptors.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

tripster said:


> I have the cordless Bosch. Katoman is jealous:laughing: Its great for quick fast cuts where are corded one is a pita.


Ya, but his cordless Bosch has NO power. :no:

The cordless are ok for small, quick jobs. But if you need to use it a lot then go with the Fein Super Cut.

It is not the same tool as the Fein Multimaster.


----------



## SKC (Apr 7, 2010)

I been using my Fein for I think more than 15 years (the same one) , still going strong. You can do things with this tool that would be a nightmare with any other.

Not only a great cutter but amazing as a sander, I have done a fair amount of wood rot repair and preservation with wood epoxies, this tool is the key.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

This is what was sent to me last summer. I hadn't heard of it's release until i looked it up just now. MX30e with a nice case. Kind of disappointed in the molded plastic liner, it cracked. It's a really nice multi tool though. I like how the blade changer works without the big bolt thing that Fein has.

http://www.boschtools.com/Products/Tools/Pages/BoschProductDetail.aspx?pid=MX30EL-37


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Kent Whitten said:


> This is what was sent to me last summer. I hadn't heard of it's release until i looked it up just now. MX30e with a nice case. Kind of disappointed in the molded plastic liner, it cracked. It's a really nice multi tool though. I like how the blade changer works without the big bolt thing that Fein has.
> 
> http://www.boschtools.com/Products/Tools/Pages/BoschProductDetail.aspx?pid=MX30EL-37


I handled that at the supply house today, seems well built but seems so heavy compared to my Milwaukee.


----------



## Bozer (Mar 3, 2012)

My boss has a fein and I have a rockwell. They are awesome tools, but one thing I have noticed is that the blades wear out pretty quick after cutting metal. The first time I used mine I cut one drywall screw using the square blade and it cut it but ground the teeth in the middle of the blade half way down. Even nails seem to put a toll on them. Does this sound right or are we using the wrong blades. We use the metal/wood blades.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Bozer said:


> My boss has a fein and I have a rockwell. They are awesome tools, but one thing I have noticed is that the blades wear out pretty quick after cutting metal. The first time I used mine I cut one drywall screw using the square blade and it cut it but ground the teeth in the middle of the blade half way down. Even nails seem to put a toll on them. Does this sound right or are we using the wrong blades. We use the metal/wood blades.




That's your problem. The wood/metal blades don't last long when cutting metal. Stick with all metal cutting blades to cut metal.


----------



## ncountry (Mar 28, 2012)

We have the cordless bosch....And LOVE it! My partner showed up last spring with it and I said some offhand comment like " that will be a great tool every once in a while" .Lol hardly a day goes by on a remodeling job that it does not broke out for at least 5 minutes.


----------



## jessrj (Mar 30, 2012)

chewy said:


> Has anyone got the corded Bosch? I have the cordless Milwaukee and love it but I'd like to have a corded one aswell. The Bosch corded is cheaper than the M12 by a few bucks and nowhere near the price of the feins over here. It only gets used for cutting flushboxes in ply and with a metal blade on steel track and stud on finished walls I cant get tin snips into the box hole.


.

I have used the cordless Bosch. Not too much power and it burns up batteries fast. Fein just came out with a cordless too. Haven't tried it.


----------



## csv (Aug 18, 2009)

I bought the Dremel serveral years ago. It worked ok until the speed dial started to short out. I decided the next time I needed to use it that I would buy the Fein. For me it was a night and day difference. Seems it is easier on the blades also. I actually enjoy using this one.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Kent Whitten said:


> This is what was sent to me last summer. I hadn't heard of it's release until i looked it up just now. MX30e with a nice case. Kind of disappointed in the molded plastic liner, it cracked. It's a really nice multi tool though. I like how the blade changer works without the big bolt thing that Fein has.
> 
> http://www.boschtools.com/Products/Tools/Pages/BoschProductDetail.aspx?pid=MX30EL-37





I love my MX25 and so does everyone else that uses it...that thing must be awesome....:thumbsup:


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I love my Rigid, not as good as the Fien, but as soon as it dies, I am upgrading to the Bosch.


Based on my experience with ridgid tools this month (3 different ridgid tools broke), yours is living on borrowed time.

Check out the pic. You can see the sawzall in the yard. It's where it landed after it stopped working while using it while I was on the deck to the left :whistling:whistling


----------



## sancho (Apr 3, 2010)

Hmmm you guys just reminded me..

I need to buy more M/M blades


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Just picked up a Fein starter set at HD. It was marked 199 but rang up 169.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

RemodelGA said:


> Based on my experience with ridgid tools this month (3 different ridgid tools broke), yours is living on borrowed time.
> 
> Check out the pic. You can see the sawzall in the yard. It's where it landed after it stopped working while using it while I was on the deck to the left :whistling:whistling


You sound like a guy I used to work for. Level wouldn't level, into the woods it went. With a group of guys all jumping off the roof to get to it first. It was a Stabila. Same with drills and screwguns. Once it left the building, it was fair game. :laughing:


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

VinylHanger said:


> You sound like a guy I used to work for. Level wouldn't level, into the woods it went. With a group of guys all jumping off the roof to get to it first. It was a Stabila. Same with drills and screwguns. Once it left the building, it was fair game. :laughing:


I just threw out a level :whistling Nothing like a bowed 6' level.....no it wasn't a stabila. But if my guys can't take care of an inexpensive one, why would I buy them a good one?

Now it's just me and a helper and I've replaced nearly all of our tools with tools that actually work. :thumbup:


----------



## Hmbldr (Dec 7, 2011)

r4r&r said:


> Just picked up a Fein starter set at HD. It was marked 199 but rang up 169.


I just saw this yesterday at HD. I forget how much I paid for my Fein, and extra for the case but it wasn't $199.

Are there any differences to this model vs. original?


And at $169, that is pretty sweet.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Hmbldr said:


> I just saw this yesterday at HD. I forget how much I paid for my Fein, and extra for the case but it wasn't $199.
> 
> Are there any differences to this model vs. original?
> 
> ...




yep the model sold in HD is made with cheaper parts compared to the models sold in the proper tool stores


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> yep the model sold in HD is made with cheaper parts compared to the models sold in the proper tool stores


Oh, Geeze. Here we go again... 

The hell with being a carpenter - I'm going to open a popcorn stand here.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Model fmm250q


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

I aways read the banter on here about the box stores and thier "cheaper" models. But last night i bought the fien at home depot and really arent that impressed. I already have the dremel, and. Bosch and milwaukee cordless... and well i dont see much difference. Is the supercut really that much of a standout over the multimaster?

Im about to take this thing back.... just seems redundant with what i already have...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

bcconstruction said:


> yep the model sold in hd is made with cheaper parts compared to the models sold in the proper tool stores


sSEE I KNEW IT!


----------



## rbeach31 (Apr 23, 2012)

i purchased a Bosch 12 volt the other day. I have uesed a dremel and a Fien and i think that the bosh is better hands down. both on price and quality.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I just saw the new Bosch Multi-X, the 3.0 amp one with tool-less blade change, in my local Lowes for 199.99 with your standard acc. kit.


----------



## jessrj (Mar 30, 2012)

Sounds like I need to try one out.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 7, 2012)

*F*** Ridgid Tools!!!*



RemodelGA said:


> Based on my experience with ridgid tools this month (3 different ridgid tools broke), yours is living on borrowed time.
> 
> Check out the pic. You can see the sawzall in the yard. It's where it landed after it stopped working while using it while I was on the deck to the left :whistling:whistling


Not trying to be a jerk, just want to make this very clear. That "tool" laying in the yard is not a Sawzall. A Sawzall is manufactured by Milwaukee, and is the only brand of reciprocating saw I will ever buy. I have had the same one for over ten years, and I literally cannot break the thing.

That being said, I would never spend a dollar on any tool that had the words "Ridgid" or "Ryobi" printed on them. I'm pretty much only buying Milwaukee or Hitachi tools from now on, with certain exceptions.

Just bought a Fein MM Select Plus on HD dot com today for $269.10 plus tax and free shipping. They're regularly $299, but I got 10% off by calling and asking for it. Gotta love HD.

I tried the Dremel MultiMax Corded. It was okay, but the speed dial kept moving back on its own, and the blade would sometimes loosen while I was cutting. Dealbreaker. I ain't got time for second rate tools. Took it back and decided to order the Fein online.

Another exception is my DeWalt portable table saw. It is the only DeWalt power tool I own. I love the rack & pinion fence system, and the fact that I can rip 4x8 sheets in half with it. Other than that, and their aluminum saw stand, I own no, and will own no other DeWalt products. Hate 'em.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Huckleberry said:


> Not trying to be a jerk, just want to make this very clear. That "tool" laying in the yard is not a Sawzall. A Sawzall is manufactured by Milwaukee, and is the only brand of reciprocating saw I will ever buy. I have had the same one for over ten years, and I literally cannot break the thing.


Thank you for clearing that up:blink: And the Milwaukee of 10 years ago is no more. They sold out to TTI the same co. that owns your beloved "Ryobi" and "Ridgid":laughing:


Huckleberry said:


> Just bought a Fein MM Select Plus on HD dot com today for $269.10 plus tax and free shipping. They're regularly $299, but I got 10% off by calling and asking for it. Gotta love HD.


 Hmmm I just bought a bunch of power tools from Slims and got a discount, in fact they were cheaper than HD.com:blink: Funny how an old small biz. owner can beat the international mega box:blink: Here he is old man Slim, he likes my money:clap:











Huckleberry said:


> Another exception is my DeWalt portable table saw. It is the only DeWalt power tool I own. I love the rack & pinion fence system, and the fact that I can rip 4x8 sheets in half with it. Other than that, and their aluminum saw stand, I own no, and will own no other DeWalt products. Hate 'em.


 I have a bunch of old Dewalt corded power tools and they all are good, ol Black-n-Decker has been around a long time.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

IMO the Saw-Z-Alls suck, all the newer one I have used smell like gear oil when using them.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

As I've posted before ... $5 MM blades (good ones)... http://multiblades.com/multimasterblades.html There are blades for many of the manufacturers on this site. He (Al) has been doing this for years now, with great reviews...shipping's cheap too. 

I know guys also buy blades in bulk on ebay.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 7, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Hmmm I just bought a bunch of power tools from Slims and got a discount, in fact they were cheaper than HD.com:blink: Funny how an old small biz. owner can beat the international mega box


Hey, good for you and Slim. Especially Slim, since I'm fairly certain that HD dot com doesn't ship to Hawaii. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Huckleberry said:


> Hey, good for you and Slim. Especially Slim, since I'm fairly certain that HD dot com doesn't ship to Hawaii. :thumbsup:


Why not:blink: We have USPS, FED-X, UPS all this stuff came from HD.com and E-bay


----------

